# Move OS drive from UFS to ZFS



## trumee (May 8, 2016)

Hello,

I have been using a 3.5 inch HDD UFS drive as an OS drive. I would like to move this to two 2.5 inch SSDs in mirror. What is the best way to migrate the data?

My system runs FreeBSD 10.3. I would like to encrypt the SSDs too using geli(8). Do I need an unencrypted /boot on the SSDs to hold the keys?

My UFS drives looks like this:

```
#gpart show
=>  34  1953525101  ada0  GPT  (932G)
  34  1024  1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
  1058  20971520  2  freebsd-ufs  (10G)
  20972578  12582912  3  freebsd-swap  (6.0G)
  33555490  10485760  4  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
  44041250  10485760
  5  freebsd-ufs  (5.0G)
  54527010  104857600  6  freebsd-ufs  (50G)
  159384610  1794140524  7  freebsd-ufs  (856G)
  1953525134  1  - free -  (512B)
```

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

Backup data, reinstall using ZFS, restore data.


----------

